# où trouver la bibliothèque Utilisateur



## dakar (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, une question parce que je ne trouve pas ma Bibliothèque dans ma petite maison ! où la trouver alors, pour pouvoir supprimer les caches de Mail ?  je ne la trouve pas même avec la recherche de Spotlight.
il y a une bibliothèque dans Mac, Bibliothèque, mais dans ma maison d'utilisateur, non !  Est-ce normal ?
J'ai Lion 10.7.5.
Merci, si quelqu'un veut bien m'éclairer


----------



## Larme (23 Avril 2013)

À partir de _Lion_, elle est cachée...
Il suffit d'aller dans le _Finder_, puis dans la barre de menu, cliquer sur _Aller_, maintenir _Alt_ et la Bibliothèque apparaîtra.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2013)

Larme a dit:


> À partir de _Lion_, elle est cachée...
> Il suffit d'aller dans le _Finder_, puis dans la barre de menu, cliquer sur _Aller_, maintenir _Alt_ et la Bibliothèque apparaîtra.


Une fois que le dossier Bibliothèque est ouvert dans le Finder, le prendre et le glisser sur la barre de titre de n'importe quelle fenêtre du Finder.
Ca va "coller" le dossier Bibliothèque dans cette fenêtre.

Ainsi, la prochaine fois que l'on veut accéder au dossier Bibliothèque, on pourra le faire à partir d'un fenêtre quelconque du Finder.


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Une fois que le dossier Bibliothèque est ouvert dans le Finder, le prendre et le glisser sur la barre de titre de n'importe quelle fenêtre du Finder.
> Ca va "coller" le dossier Bibliothèque dans cette fenêtre.
> 
> Ainsi, la prochaine fois que l'on veut accéder au dossier Bibliothèque, on pourra le faire à partir d'un fenêtre quelconque du Finder.


 
Dans le même principe, je m'en suis fait un alias que j'ai remis dans mon dossier utilisateur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2013)

On peut aussi la glisser dans la barre latérale du Finder : elle sera toujours accessible directement.


----------



## dakar (23 Avril 2013)

Oh  grand merci à tous, j'avais oublié !  c'est sympa de m'avoir répondu, je n'ai plus le souci de l'avoir expédiée dans la corbeille par inadvertance !...


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Avril 2013)

dans le terminal:

chflags nohidden ./Library && killall Finder


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

Larme a dit:


> À partir de _Lion_, elle est cachée...
> Il suffit d'aller dans le _Finder_, puis dans la barre de menu, cliquer sur _Aller_, maintenir _Alt_ et la Bibliothèque apparaîtra.



bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans le royaume  imac

mais je ne trouve pas la touche aller
oui je suis nul

cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> mais je ne trouve pas la touche aller
> oui je suis nul


Non, tu as juste mal lu 




Larme a dit:


> Il suffit d'aller dans le _Finder_, puis dans la barre de menu, cliquer sur _Aller_, maintenir _Alt_ et la Bibliothèque apparaîtra.



(la touche *alt* est entre la touche ctrl et la touche cmd)


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans le royaume  imac
> 
> mais je ne trouve pas la touche aller
> oui je suis nul
> ...


Si tu es tout nouveau sur Mac OSX.
Je permets de me demander si c'est judicieux d'aller trifouiller dans la _Bibliothèque_.
Sinon, il faut sélectionner l'application _Finder_, et dans la barre de menu en haut, il y a _Aller_.


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

Larme a dit:


> Si tu es tout nouveau sur Mac OSX.
> Je permets de me demander si c'est judicieux d'aller trifouiller dans la _Bibliothèque_.
> Sinon, il faut sélectionner l'application _Finder_, et dans la barre de menu en haut, il y a _Aller_.



merci de ta réponse , mais je ne vois pas tampis , en fait  mon problème est que des que je suis sur un site et que je clic sur une demande j'ai une page qui viens derriere tout le temp alors je cherche comment m'en défaire


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> merci de ta réponse , mais je ne vois pas tampis , en fait  mon problème est que des que je suis sur un site et que je clic sur une demande j'ai une page qui viens derriere tout le temp alors je cherche comment m'en défaire


faudrait etre plus précis
la page " derriere " c'est celle ...demandée?
c'est des  pubs? promo divers?

t'as reglé le navigateur pour ouvrir les liens comment? 
et avec options anti fenetre surgissante activée?
voir preferences du navigateur

( dans les preferences le ? mene à l'aide dédiée)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> merci de ta réponse , mais je ne vois pas tampis , en fait  mon problème est que des que je suis sur un site et que je clic sur une demande j'ai une page qui viens derriere tout le temp alors je cherche comment m'en défaire



Pour "voir" le dossier Bibliothèque, tu dois être dans le Finder, pas dans ton navigateur Web


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans le royaume  imac
> 
> mais je ne trouve pas la touche *aller*
> oui je suis nul
> ...



Ce n'est pas une touche, ça fait partie du menu du Finder.

Sur le Bureau, sans aucun logiciel ouvert, dans le menu &#63743; tu vas dans Aller...






...tu maintiens la touche Alt et tu verras ta Maison _(Bibliothèque)_.


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une touche, ça fait partie du menu du Finder.
> 
> Sur le Bureau, sans aucun logiciel ouvert, dans le menu &#63743; tu vas dans Aller...
> 
> ...



ok , c bon merci  ; oui c de la pub mais toujours les meme ils y en a trois  dont mac keppeer que je n'ai jamais ouvert , je crains que ce soit des fenetres surgissantes   pourtant c'est coché dans le navigateurs  c'est une vrai plait


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> ok , c bon merci  ; oui c de la pub mais toujours les meme ils y en a trois  dont mac keppeer que je n'ai jamais ouvert , je crains que ce soit des fenetres surgissantes   pourtant c'est coché dans le navigateurs  c'est une vrai plait


tu as certainement telechargé et installé une saloperie depuis un site foireux

dizaines de fils là dessus avec methodes de nettoyage
encore plusieurs ces derniers jours...

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as certainement telechargé et installé une saloperie depuis un site foireux
> 
> dizaines de fils là dessus avec methodes de nettoyage
> encore plusieurs ces derniers jours...
> ...



par exemple quand je vais sur amazone systématique ment une page mackepeer s'ouvre


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> ok , c bon merci  ; *oui c de la pub mais toujours les meme ils y en a trois  dont mac keppeer* que je n'ai jamais ouvert , je crains que ce soit des fenetres surgissantes   pourtant c'est coché dans le navigateurs  c'est une vrai plait



Et bien installe Adblock et regarde si le problème persiste.

Dans Safari, il faut aller dans... Safari/Préférences/Extensions/Obtenir les extensions ...une page internet s'ouvrira, dans la page tu sélectionnes Adblock, l'installation se fera automatiquement dans Safari. Tu auras juste à vérifier que Adblock est bien présent dans Extensions et activé.


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Et bien installe Adblock et regarde si le problème persiste.
> 
> Dans Safari, il faut aller dans... Safari/Préférences/Extensions/Obtenir les extensions ...une page internet s'ouvrira, dans la page tu sélectionnes Adblock, l'installation se fera automatiquement dans Safari. Tu auras juste à vérifier que Adblock est bien présent dans Extensions et activé.



ok , je suis content d'avoir des aident précieuse bravo mac generation j'espere que moi aussi un jour je pourrais aider  avec mes maigres connaissances ,jetais plus ardu sur pc
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

est ce que tu as télécharé des trucs par exemple depuis
softonic ? download.com?
ou des torrents?
si c'est le cas cherche plus t'as un adware


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> est ce que tu as télécharé des trucs par exemple depuis
> softonic ? download.com?
> ou des torrents?
> si c'est le cas cherche plus t'as un adware



il y a un lien avec amazone ;amazone france une page mac kepeer   toujours la meme    

amazone .es  une page  coine toujours la meme  et a chaque fois que je clic dans amazone a chaque fois la page reapparait derriere


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

classic1 a dit:


> il y a un lien avec amazone ;amazone france une page mac kepeer   toujours la meme
> 
> amazone .es  une page  coine toujours la meme  et a chaque fois que je clic dans amazone a chaque fois la page reapparait derriere



On te demande si tu as fait un téléchargement ailleurs que sur le site officiel d'un éditeur, comme softonic, 01net, ou installer un logiciel de fichiers torrents, etc ?


----------



## classic1 (25 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> On te demande si tu as fait un téléchargement ailleurs que sur le site officiel d'un éditeur, comme softonic, 01net, ou installer un logiciel de fichiers torrents, etc ?


non rien de tout ca , juste quand je commande sur amazone   d'ailleur dans cette page qui s'ouvreon y trouve le mot amazone

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------




classic1 a dit:


> non rien de tout ca , juste quand je commande sur amazone   d'ailleur dans cette page qui s'ouvreon y trouve le mot amazone



depuis 5 minutes cela ce produit a chaque ouverture d'une page sur google

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

meme avec adlok rien ny fait  
cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------

voila un exemple
https://www.coinc.es/coinc/comprar-...ent=Amazon/afiliados&utm_campaign=Amazon-Afil


----------



## treza (26 Août 2014)

Larme a dit:


> À partir de _Lion_, elle est cachée...
> Il suffit d'aller dans le _Finder_, puis dans la barre de menu, cliquer sur _Aller_, maintenir _Alt_ et la Bibliothèque apparaîtra.


Bonjour et merci pour l'astuce. Deux questions cependant:

1- De la même manière que la <Bibliothèque> n'apparaît plus "naturellement" depuis Lion dans le dossier Utilisateur, j'ai constaté la même chose pour le dossier <Applications> (mes applications apparaissent toujours à partir du dossier racine Macintosh HD<Applications , mais pas à partir du dossier Utilisateur => le dossier <Applications> serait-il également caché?...)

2- Ayant constaté d'autre part une certaine lenteur + un manque de réactivité de l'Aide intégrée au Mac et accessible de puis le Finder, j'ai d'abord recherché les fichiers .plist dans le dossier Préférences à partir du dossier racine Macintosh HD<Bibliothèque<Préférences , mais je ne les vois pas!... 
Par contre je viens justement de trouver quelque chose qui y ressemble à partir du dossier Utilisateur, grâce à l'astuce ci-dessus indiquée, soit: "Mon nom d'utilisateur" <Bibliothèque<Préférences<*com.apple.helpd.plist* et *com.apple.helpviewer.plist* 

=> 2.1- Puis-je mettre ces deux fichiers préférences à la corbeille sans prendre aucun risque?
=> 2.3- Y aurait-il d'autres fichiers Préférences de l'Aide à éliminer?
=> 2.3- Il semble que Onyx 2.0.4 ne propose plus la fonction "Réinitialisation de l'Aide", y aurait-il d'autres pistes pour résoudre mon problème d'Aide peu réactive?

Par avance merci de vos conseils...
Treza


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

le dossier  *utilisateur*/applications est en general totalement *vide*
( vu que c'est QUE pour les applis installées QUE pour cet utilisateur...)

par ailleurs tout element de biblio utilisateur est virable
edit concernant les plist :selon les cas il est remplacé immediatement à premiere utilisation de l'outil concerné ou apres redemarrage de mac pour certains ( par exemple finder)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

treza a dit:


> 1- De la même manière que la <Bibliothèque> n'apparaît plus "naturellement" depuis Lion dans le dossier Utilisateur, j'ai constaté la même chose pour le dossier <Applications> (mes applications apparaissent toujours à partir du dossier racine Macintosh HD<Applications , mais pas à partir du dossier Utilisateur => le dossier <Applications> serait-il également caché?...)



Pour cela il faut passer par les préférences du Finder 







Un pas de plus 
Pour le reste ...


----------



## treza (26 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> le dossier  *utilisateur*/applications est en general totalement *vide*
> ( vu que c'est QUE pour les applis installées QUE pour cet utilisateur...)
> 
> par ailleurs tout element de biblio utilisateur est virable
> selon les cas il est remplacé immediatement à premiere utilisation de l'outil concerné ou apres redemarrage de mac pour certains ( par exemple finder)


Merci pour ta réponse. Quand on dit "Dossier utilisateur", il s'agit bien de la "petite maison" visible dans le Finder n'est-ce pas?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

ben vi


----------



## treza (26 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben vi


Merci. Si j'ai posé cette question un brin naïve c'est parce que le seul "Dossier utilisateur" présent sur mon Mac me semble être justement celui dont j'ai hérité de mon ancien Mac  suite à une migration via TimeMachine. Ainsi, je n'ai donc qu'une "petite maison" qui lui correspond (donc avec le dossier <Applications> vide comme vu précédemment), mais pas de "petite maison" qui correspondrait à mon compte utilisateur principal dont je suis l'administrateur (et que je retrouve très bien à partir du dossier racine <Macintosh HD> mais sans passer par <Utilisateurs>). 
Par conséquent, cela signifierait-il que le compte Utilisateur principal ne figure pas dans le Finder sous forme de "petite maison"?...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

treza a dit:


> Merci. Si j'ai posé cette question un brin naïve c'est parce que le seul "Dossier utilisateur" présent sur mon Mac me semble être justement celui dont j'ai hérité de mon ancien Mac  suite à une migration via TimeMachine. Ainsi, je n'ai donc qu'une "petite maison" qui lui correspond (donc avec le dossier <Applications> vide comme vu précédemment), mais pas de "petite maison" qui correspondrait à mon compte utilisateur principal dont je suis l'administrateur (et que je retrouve très bien à partir du dossier racine <Macintosh HD> mais sans passer par <Utilisateurs>).
> Par conséquent, cela signifierait-il que le compte Utilisateur principal ne figure pas dans le Finder sous forme de "petite maison"?...


je ne comprends pas de QUOI tu parles

on rappelle une evidence
la " maison" ( on parle de l'icone" maison" correspondant au compte)
n'apparait QUE sur le compte UTILISE
les AUTRES  comptes ce sont des fichiers vus via le finder,  fichiers avec icones dossiers  standards


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

En plus il ne lit pas et ne consulte pas le screen


----------



## treza (26 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> je ne comprends pas de QUOI tu parles
> 
> on rappelle une evidence
> la " maison" ( on parle de l'icone" maison" correspondant au compte)
> ...


Alors j'aimerais savoir pourquoi le nom de l'icône "maison" est  différent du nom de mon compte principal-administrateur- qui est aussi le nom que je tape à l'ouverture de la seule et unique session installée  sur mon Mac (à l'exception d'un compte "Invité").


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

tu aimes les postes à énigmes avec des flous elliptiques...

comme c'est totalement opaque
au cas où retour aux bases Apple concernant les noms de comptes
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1428?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

treza a dit:


> Alors j'aimerais savoir pourquoi le nom de l'icône "maison" est  différent du nom de mon compte principal-administrateur- qui est aussi le nom que je tape à l'ouverture de la seule et unique session installée  sur mon Mac (à l'exception d'un compte "Invité").



L'icône de la maison utilise normalement le *nom abrégé* choisi au départ, beaucoup indiquent le (1) nom complet et le prénom, ensuite ils choisissent un nom abrégé. 
D'autres n'indiquent que le (2) prénom (c'est même conseillé) , et comme nom abrégé le même. 

Exemple : (1) Albert Roland = *Anonyme* ... ou ... (2) Albert = *albert*

Le reste se règle dans les préférences du Finder de la maison ... 
Certains démarrent sur leur maison, d'autres sur le HD ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

tant qu'on y est en conseil pour "débutant"

avoir plusieurs comptes utilisateurs
un ou plusieurs admis , un compte test  pour tests et les comptes usuels 
par sécurité   les comptes usuels sont standard et non pas admis
et le ou les comptes admis là pour...ô stupeur...administrer  le mac


----------

